# Outdoor finish for white oak Adirondack chairs?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Working on Adirondack chairs, I want something more substantial than the cedar we've got now. After a few years cedar gets too wobbly. Going with white oak - obviously stronger but I'm not sure I want to paint it because we have painted chairs now and would like something different. I'd like to stain the oak a reddish brown and put on a UV protected top coat. Do they make spar varnish that isn't glossy? It looks great on boats but I don't want that high gloss boat look for chairs and a table.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

There is an outdoor poly at Ace about $47/gallon. I have a can but have not used it yet.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have not used it myself but have heard that clear penetrating epoxy sealer is an excellent finish for waterproofing outdoor furniture made with white oak.maybe you can order it in satin? 
http://www.amazon.com/TotalBoat-Penetrating-Epoxy/dp/B00J36WRRG


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Spar Urethane comes in gloss, semi gloss, and satin BUT do not believe the claims for UV protection. It WILL crack and peel with exposure to sun for a few months. Then it will require sanding back to bare wood to refinish. BLO will not crack and peel like a clear coat and is easier to redo by just wiping more on/off.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

gfadvm - interesting, I'd never thought of BLO for outdoor stuff.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

People have been using it for trailer floors as long as I can remember.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I just finished some cedar with Epifanes varnish. Great stuff, highly recommend.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ADWKTG?refRID=1CTAV8PW6GCPGJ9H9TG2&ref_=pd_bia_yo_t_8


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Burt that's what I was looking at and many people recommend, how glossy is it?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at 100% pure tung oil. This link has some info.

http://www.realmilkpaint.com/products/oils/tung-oil-wood-finishes/

I suspect that an oil will be easier to maintain.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

The Wood Whisperer had a video on Epiphanes he used on a front door in Arizona. It is pretty pricey (unless its lasts for many years).


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I am convinced that a good quality marine varnish is the best. It has UV protection and is formulated to take expansion and contraction without cracking or becoming brittle. Outdoor finishes are always less effective in warm dry climates as the sun is the most destructive of the elements.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

An oil like BLO or Tung Oil won't split and crack as the moisture content varies. A fresh coat can be added easily every year without much surface prep, and it stays flexible and doesn't crack or peel with moisture changes in the wood. It was a commonly used finish for contractor's wooden ladders years ago. White oak with a BLO top coating should be very weatherproof and easily maintained with some re-finishing every year or two.

Charley


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The only problem with BLO is that it seems to pick up ambient dirt on the surface which becomes imbedded in the BLO over time. You must scrub prior to recoating.

If you decide to use BLO, thin the BLO down with Turps to about 3 parts turps to 1 part BLO so it really penetrates the wood and don't forget to hit the end grain on the legs. Apply a few coats until it doesn't absorb any more and wipe of the remaining. Make sure you let the rag you use dry out before you throw it away, spontaneous combustible..


----------

